# Externe Festplatte geht einfach aus und dann wieder an:ka:



## StefanStg (3. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ich habe eine externe 2,5" HDD von WD Western Digital Elements SE portable 1000GB Wenn ich ein Backup gemacht habe ging sie manchmal einfach aus und dann wieder an. Das Backup wurde dann natürlich abgebrochen und ich musste von vorne beginnen was aber nichts half weil sie wieder aus ging.

Dachte das es daran liegen könnte weil sie zuwenig Strom bekommt weshalb ich gestern eine neue 3,5" HDD bestellt habe Seagate Backup Plus 4000GB War schon ganz glücklich und machte heute ein Backup mit der neuen HDD. Auf einmal ging sie auch aus und an. Das gibt es doch nicht sie bekommt doch Strom vom Netzteil. Habe noch eine andere externe 3,5" HDD da konnte ich das Backup ohne probleme machen. Warum spinnen die beiden HDD´s so? Habe echt keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte


----------



## the.hai (3. Mai 2013)

Schonmal verschiedene USB Ports versucht? bzw an nem anderen Rechner einfach mal nen stumpfen mehrstündigen Kopiervorgang?

Kann sein, das der USB treiber nach ner weile verreckt, evtl neuinstallieren, alles was es zum Board so gibt.


----------



## StefanStg (3. Mai 2013)

Habe verschiedene USB Ports versucht ohne Erfolg. Das mit den anderen Rechner werde ich gleich probieren. 

Hmm kann schon sein das es der Treiber ist müsste ich mal neuinstallieren. Nur wundert es mich das meine andere 3,5" HDD ohne probleme funktioniert


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht spielt da auch irgendein Energiesparvorgang verrückt. Es könnte helfen, in den Energieoptionen die Option "Festplatten abschalten nach:" auf "Nie" zu stellen.


----------



## StefanStg (3. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube das habe ich schon auf "Nie" gestellt. Bin mir aber nicht sicher muss später nochmal nachschauen bin gerade nicht daheim.


----------



## Kotor (3. Mai 2013)

Hi,

da beide Platten den gleichen Anschluss haben ... hast du auch das neue USB Kabel probiert ? 
Mir ist erst vor einer Woche eine ext. 3,5" WD mit dem gleichen USB3.0 Anschluss gestorben.
Wackelkontakt .... beim Bewegen des Kabels war sie weg und kam aber immer wieder ... das letzte mal nicht mehr 

Edit: sogar die Platte ist defekt ! ... nicht nur der USB zu SATA Teil


----------



## StefanStg (3. Mai 2013)

Kotor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da beide Platten den gleichen Anschluss haben ... hast du auch das neue USB Kabel probiert ?
> Mir ist erst vor einer Woche eine ext. 3,5" WD mit dem gleichen USB3.0 Anschluss gestorben.
> Wackelkontakt .... beim Bewegen des Kabels war sie weg und kam aber immer wieder ... das letzte mal nicht mehr


 

Das könnte ich auch mal versuchen meine andere 3,5" WD hat auch diesen Anschluss danke für den Tipp. Bei der kleinen 2,5" könnte ich es mir schon eher vorstellen weil ich sie schon länger habe, aber die Seagate kam heute erst bei mir an und habe sie nur aufgebaut.


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Mai 2013)

aktuelle USB3.0 Treiber installiert?


----------



## StefanStg (3. Mai 2013)

So

habe den Intel USB3 Treiber neuinstalliert genauso wie den ASmedia USB3 Treiber. Habe alle USB3 Ports getestet und das Kabel gewechselt. Alles ohne erfolg:haul:. Kann nur noch ein UEFI Update machen damit es vill weg geht. Werde ich aber morgen erst machen habe jetzt keine Lust mein ganzes Bios wieder einzustellen. Teste die HDD jetzt an dem PC von meinen Bruder mal schauen wie es da ist.

Edit:

Am PC von meinen Bruder ist es das gleiche. Nach gut 57% bricht das Windows Backup ab. Mache es jetzt noch an meinen Laptop denke aber nicht das sich was dran ändert.


----------



## the.hai (3. Mai 2013)

Dann sollten wohl eindeutig die platte nwas haben, mal ne richtige neuformatierung machen und evtl mal die smart werte auslesen.


----------



## StefanStg (4. Mai 2013)

Habe gestern Abend es nochmal an meinen Laptop versucht mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Nach 57% bricht Windows ab. Neuformatiert habe ich bestimmt schon 10mal. Die SMART Werte lese ich mit Crystal Disk Info aus oder?


----------



## KonterSchock (4. Mai 2013)

bitteschön CrystalDiskInfo - Download - CHIP Online, vielleicht hat die Platine eine Macke sprich die Platine im WD-Gehäuse.

vielleicht liegt es an der platte selbst, da meist eine ecogreen verbaut ist, die finde ich für Backups nicht geeignet, die sind zwar stromsparender aber zuverlässig finde ich diese teile nicht!


----------



## StefanStg (4. Mai 2013)

Genau das habe ich schon aber danke für den link. Werde ich gleich mal schauen am besten ich poste ein Bild oder? Dann müsste die neue Seagate HDD ja auch einen Platinenschaden haben


----------



## KonterSchock (4. Mai 2013)

@StefanStg
ja auch wieder recht, hmmmm echt verwirrend muss ich gestehen.

hatte so was noch nie. nutze die hier http://www.amazon.de/Seagate-Expans...8-1&keywords=Seagate+Expansion+Desktop+2000GB hab sie 6 stunden am stück beschrieben = (931GB), sie ging nicht ins Standby, und sie hat auch kein anstalten gemacht. ach ja sie hat auch kein schalter. 

aber hey wen die HDDs auch bei dein Bruder faxen schieben dann könnte ich mir gut vorstellen das beide platten eine Macke haben. kannst du die HDDs beim freund mal anschließen und testen wie die sich da verhalten? weil wen es dort auch auftritt dann kann das nur an den HDDs liegen, ecogreen platten sind halt "in meinen Augen" schei_e.


stell mal bei der EnergieOptionen auf "Höchstleistung" und Festplatten Standby auf nie! so habe ich es bei mir eingestellt.


----------



## StefanStg (4. Mai 2013)

Hier mal die Bilder von CrysalDisk Info. Einmal von meiner 2,5" WD und von der neuen 3,5" Seagate 

Habe noch ein BackUp bei meinen Vater sein Rechner versucht(Vista) da war der gleiche Fehler. Hat nur ewig gedauert weil er kein USB3 hat. Also kann es auch nicht an meinen USB3 Ports liegen wenn es bei USB2 auch abbricht. Das Windows Backup bricht immer bei 57% ab.
Schreibe jetzt mal 75GB an Filmen auf die HDD mal schauen ob sie da auch abbricht. Werde sie heute auf jedenfall zurückschicken und mir eine neue andere HDD bestellen. Die von dir verlinkte hört sich interessant an ich glaub die kaufe ich mir mal.

Energieoption von den Festplatten hatte ich vor geraumer Zeit schon mal umgestellt nur wusste ich es nicht mehr. Habe es gerade nur wieder gesehen das es auf "Nie" steht

Edit:
Konnte die 75GB ohne probleme auf die Seagate HDD schreiben. Muss ich das jetzt kapieren?


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2013)

Ich würde mal die aktuellste Version von Crystaldiskinfo nehmen: CrystalDiskInfo - Download - CHIP Online, die hohen Werte bei LEse- und Suchfehlerrate könnten auch ein Auslesefehler sein.

Wenn das Windows Backup immer exakt an der gleichen Stelle abbricht, ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass es an der HDD oder am USB-Kabel oder -Port liegt. Dann ist der Fehler vermutlich beim Backup-Programm. Kannst Du da mal ein anderes testen?


----------



## StefanStg (4. Mai 2013)

So hier ein Bild mit der aktuellen Version. Habe jetzt nur ein Bild von der 2,5" WD die Seagate habe ich schon wieder eingepackt zum Versenden

Das kann schon sein das es Windows Backup Progamm liegt aber bei 4 verschiedenen Rechnern?


----------



## minicoopers (4. Mai 2013)

Versuch doch mal die Daten einfach so auf die Platte zu kopieren, wenn dann die Platte wieder ausgeht, liegt es sehr wahrscheinlich an der Platte. Ansonsten an dem Windows Backup


----------



## StefanStg (4. Mai 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal die Daten einfach so auf die Platte zu kopieren, wenn dann die Platte wieder ausgeht, liegt es sehr wahrscheinlich an der Platte. Ansonsten an dem Windows Backup


 
Habe vorhin 75GB an Daten auf die HDD kopiert ohne das sie sich ausschaltet was ich davon halten soll


----------



## minicoopers (4. Mai 2013)

Wieviel GB werden bei dem Backup denn geschrieben?
Wenn Du so mehr kopieren kannst als beim Backup gesichert wurden, liegt es m.M.n. am Windows Backup Programm.
Du könntest zum testen auch mal dieses Programm nurzen. Acronis True Image 2013 - Download - CHIP Online
Ist halt nur ne Testversion, aber reicht zum testen ja


----------



## StefanStg (4. Mai 2013)

Bin mir jetzt nich sicher müssten aber um die 100GB sein. 
Hmm das kann natürlich sein trotzdem komisch das es auf meiner 3,5" WD ohne probleme funktioniert.
Werde Acronis mal testen.


----------



## minicoopers (4. Mai 2013)

Hast Du mit der 3,5" WD Windows Backups machen können?
Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an Windows Backup in Kombination mit USB 3


----------



## StefanStg (4. Mai 2013)

Jap mit der geht es ohne probleme hat ebenfalls USB3 ist diese Festplatte Western Digital My Book Essential 2000GB, USB 3.0 (WDBACW0020HBK-EESN) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mit der habe ich keine probleme ein Backup zu machen.


----------



## minicoopers (4. Mai 2013)

Ok dann gehen mir langsam die Ideen aus


----------



## StefanStg (4. Mai 2013)

Nicht schlimm. Schicke sie auf jedenfall zurück 4TB sind mir doch zuviel. Mir reichen 2 oder 3TB


----------



## minicoopers (4. Mai 2013)

OK aber Reserven zu haben, kann nicht schaden


----------



## the.hai (4. Mai 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm. Schicke sie auf jedenfall zurück 4TB sind mir doch zuviel. Mir reichen 2 oder 3TB


 
Man kann niemals zuviel haben, aber zuwenig leider sehr schnell!!!!


----------



## StefanStg (5. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Man kann niemals zuviel haben, aber zuwenig leider sehr schnell!!!!


 
Das stimmt schon was du sagst. Nur weiß ich nicht ob ich wirklich die 4TB brauche. Mal schauen welche ich mir bestelle.

Edit:
Hier ist mal der Fehler was immer kommt wenn ich das Backup machen. Vill hilft es weiter


----------



## the.hai (5. Mai 2013)

Bei den preisen is 3tb auch mit das günstigste, bloss ich wollt mit meiner externen mal ruhe haben. Bin halt datenmessi mit zig backups. Vor 5jahren hätte ich auch nie gedacht, dass ich mal 10,5tb intern haben werde, da waren 2x1tb schon endlos vielspeicher...


----------



## KonterSchock (6. Mai 2013)

2tb hat zurzeit das beste p/l


----------



## StefanStg (6. Mai 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Bei den preisen is 3tb auch mit das günstigste, bloss ich wollt mit meiner externen mal ruhe haben. Bin halt datenmessi mit zig backups. Vor 5jahren hätte ich auch nie gedacht, dass ich mal 10,5tb intern haben werde, da waren 2x1tb schon endlos vielspeicher...


Werde mir wahrscheinlich eine 2 oder 3TB holen weiß nur noch nicht genau welche. 


KonterSchock schrieb:


> 2tb hat zurzeit das beste p/l


 
Die 2TB sind echt günstig geworden


----------



## End0fSeven (6. Mai 2013)

Deine HDDs sind aber auch ganz schön kalt  14°C, wie hast du das geschaft? o.O

Was du mal ausprobieren könntest, die HDDs aus dem Gehäuse ausbauen und direkt in den PC einbauen und das Backup ausführen. Vielleicht ist es ja der Controller der spinnt, wäre aber zufall das es direkt bei 2 HDDs ist...


----------



## the.hai (6. Mai 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> 2tb hat zurzeit das beste p/l


 
? also beim Preis pro TB liegt 3tb ja weit vorne....

Extern 3.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die billigsten ALLER externen Festplatten mit dem günstigsten €/TB Preis, sind wohl eindeutig 3000er^^


----------



## StefanStg (6. Mai 2013)

Chrigu93 schrieb:


> Deine HDDs sind aber auch ganz schön kalt  14°C, wie hast du das geschaft? o.O
> 
> Was du mal ausprobieren könntest, die HDDs aus dem Gehäuse ausbauen und direkt in den PC einbauen und das Backup ausführen. Vielleicht ist es ja der Controller der spinnt, wäre aber zufall das es direkt bei 2 HDDs ist...


 
Die temp ist deswegen so niedrig weil ich ein Keller Zimmer habe. Meine ganze Hardware ist kälter erstrecht mit einer Wakü. 

Die Seagate werde ich auf keinen fall ausbauen weil ich noch das Umtauschrecht habe. Da wäre ich schön blöd am Ende geht es dann doch nicht und ich habe die Platte daheim rumliegen. Meine 2,5" WD hatte ich schon ausgebaut weil die Idee schon hatte. Nur hat WD die coole Idee gehabt den Controller mit der HDD zu verlöten so fällt das auch flach.


----------

